# How much does it matter if you get the hops wrong?



## laxation (23/5/17)

If you get the hops wrong, by boiling them too much, not enough, or use a hop that doesn't perfectly suit the style you're aiming for - how bad is it really?

Does it turn your beer into complete trash, or does it just mean the beer doesn't live up to its potential?


----------



## Coodgee (23/5/17)

It just makes it different.


----------



## Matplat (23/5/17)

Thats a fairly broad question. Could go both ways depending on what hops get stuffed up.

If you use 50g of something with 17%AA at 60 mins when you were supposed to use 25g of 6%AA at 30mins, it will **** it up pretty bad.

If you use 50g cascade at flameout instead of 50g amarillo, it won't be the same but it won't be bad either.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/17)

If you get all your hops and hoping wrong then your beer will be horrible and will need to be disposed of

Send it to me and I will make sure it is disposed of in a responsible manner

PM me and I will give you my mailing address


----------



## Benn (23/5/17)

I do it all the time, I'm always certain that I've got a full pack of 'whatever type of hop' in the freezer. In reality I used it in the last brew but forgot () 
I just keep a variety of US/NZ etc. hops on hand, a reasonable grasp on Beersmith and a willingness to experiment coupled with low expectations.


----------

